# Fester Background



## RageNo1 (5. April 2002)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich ein Hintergrundbild
fest einbinden kann.

Also wenn ich die Seite nach unten scrolle soll 
das Bild nicht mitscrollen sondern fest an seinem 
platz bleiben.

MFG Ragey


----------



## AKM<2b> (5. April 2002)

Mein freund Selfhtml sagt: 



```
<body style="background-image:url(background.jpg); background-attachment:fixed;">
```

2b


----------



## RageNo1 (5. April 2002)

*Danke*

Vielen Dank an AKM<2b>

CSS Style hät ich mir auch denken können.


MFG Ragey
cLiPaRtS 3000


----------



## Besucher (5. April 2002)

solltest du nur für MS Expl*rer Coden wollen geht auch:

```
<body background="background.jpg"  bgproperties="fixed" ......>
```
ist aber nicht HTML default

mfg
michl


----------

